# Tips und Tricks



## (Nordlicht) (23. August 2004)

Hallo,

die Lackierung bleibt länger neuwertig, wenn Ihr die empfindlichen Stellen (Oberrohr, Unterrohr, Sattelrohr) mit einem ca. 50 mm breiten unsichtbaren Tesafilm abklebt.
Es gibt da verschiedene Versionen. Das einfache Klebeband ist nicht zu empfehlen, da es nicht ganz durchsichtig ist.
Klebemittelrückstände können mit Tip Top Kettenreiniger ohne Probleme wieder entfernt werden. 10 m Tesafilm kosten ca. 5 . Gibt es bei Obi usw.
(Nicht umwickeln, jeweils ein entsprechend langer Streifen.)

Gruss

Rainer


----------



## Fettkloß (23. August 2004)

aha - also mit tesafilm umwickeln - jetzt verschlägts soger mir die sprache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locationmaster (23. August 2004)

MUSSich machen !!!


----------



## Lumix (23. August 2004)

@all

Nehmt nicht normales Teasfilm, das Zueg ist zu dünn und absorbiert nicht die Aufschlagenergie von heranfliegendem Dreck.

Besser 

http://cms.3m.com/cms/CH/de/0-37/kreluFD/view.jhtml

benutzen. Diese Folie ist dicker, ich setzte sie sogar auf der Kettenstrebe ein. Wenn ich die ganzen Lösungen von Kettenstrebenschutz hier im Forum sehe, könnte ich mich immer wegschmeißen.

Peter


----------



## chris84 (23. August 2004)

wo bekommt man denn diese 3M-Folie her, in kleineren Mengen? Ich find die einfach nirgendwo bei uns hier (und so nen kleinen fetzen bestellen bringst wohl auch nicht...) Bei uns hier gibts zwar nen 3M-Händler, der verkauft aber nicht an endverbraucher...
Gibts das Zeug in irgendeinem Baumark, Supermarkt o.ä.?

im Moment hab ich so ne billige Transparentfolie drauf, hält eigentlich ganz gut, schützt aber nicht ausreichend und löst sich an den komplizierten Stellen an der Kettenstrebe ab... auf Deutsch: taugt nix...

aber wo wir schonmal gerade bei Tips und Tricks sind: Ich erwähne mal eine Maßnahme, um losen und oxidierenden Flaschenhalterösen vorzubeugen: zwischen Rahmen und Halter bzw. zw. Rahmen und Schraube (wenn kein Halter dran ist) ne Kunststoffscheibe unterlegen. Die wirkt als Drehmomentbegrenzung und schützt die Pulverung vor dem harten Metall, dass sie zerdrückt... bis jetzt hab ich mit keinem Mercury damit Probleme...

MFG
chris


----------



## Lumix (23. August 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> wo bekommt man denn diese 3M-Folie her, in kleineren Mengen?




Servus Chris,

ich fahre immer zu Trimline oder einem ähnlichen Shop, die Werbetafeln und KFZ-Werbung machen. Dort mal anfragen.
Die letzte Folie, die ich bekommen habe ist von der Firma IGEPA / Modell: ProfiScreen 100. 
Da hat mich der Bogen 90x90xm 6 gekostet.

Einfach mal in der Gegend umsehen.

Peter


----------



## Eisenfaust (23. August 2004)

Für die Versiegelung eines BERGWERK Rahmens würde ich die "3M Lack-Steinschlagschutzfolie F-506" verwenden. Vor allem die Farbe hält besonders dicke Brocken entscheidend besser ab als die Folie 3M Type 8590!


----------

